# Nuther Rib Cook



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2017)

I did spares, country styles and beef short ribs. Mighty good if I do say so.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks amazing, PM!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm envious...   

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2017)

Just beautiful!!  I'm curious.. what do you do with all that meat you often cook?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum!  I want some of all of it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Just beautiful!!  I'm curious.. what do you do with all that meat you often cook?



There are four adults and two kids in our household. Also I often cook for other folks, for their gatherings. But, left overs here are eaten later and sometimes vac-sealed for much later.

Thanks Y'all.


----------

